# Wheaten maran- cockrel or pullet



## chucknbob (Oct 16, 2012)

I just bought 3 wheaten Marans, and I had asked for 2 pullets and 1 cockrel. The breeder said he sexed them based on comb size, but now I think I have 2 cocks. Please check out these pics and let me know what you think. You can see my pullet in the background as reference.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Ive never heard of a breeder sexing by comb size on chicks, the combs dont always grow at the same pace for all boys and all girls.sorry I'm no help i have a hard time seeing the combs with the glare .


----------

